# Model S 2013 - 2 battery failures in under 200K km



## patricia_510 (4 mo ago)

Does anyone have an opinion on replacing the battery with a new battery vs a remanufactured battery? I am no longer under warranty and am very trepidatious about putting in a remanufactured battery since the last one (2nd battery) lasted 2 1/2 years and under 60K km. Also, are there any other options (re: trade-in, legal routes) with Tesla that I should be aware of. Due to Tesla's new non-communicative approach to service, I have been without a car for 2 months.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

AFAIK there is only a "battery" from Tesla (specific to car model), and no aftermarket suppliers. Tesla does not specify any distinction between "new", "reman" or "previously owned" (aka "used").


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Have you considered a 12 volts lithium battery? They last a lot longer.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

patricia_510 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on replacing the battery with a new battery vs a remanufactured battery? I am no longer under warranty and am very trepidatious about putting in a remanufactured battery since the last one (2nd battery) lasted 2 1/2 years and under 60K km. Also, are there any other options (re: trade-in, legal routes) with Tesla that I should be aware of. Due to Tesla's new non-communicative approach to service, I have been without a car for 2 months.


Which battery are you talking about? The big one or the 12V one? The 12V battery is considered a wear item and will need to be replaced every few years. The big one should rarely if never need replacing.

Since you said remanufactured one, I'm guessing that you are referring to the big battery. And in that case, what @Klaus-rf said seems to be true, you can only order a "battery" but if the previous one failed in 200k miles, you may want to see what type of warranty the previous one had.


----------

